# Texas bird hunt



## 28gage (Feb 19, 2017)

Hunt last Sun and Mon in the Texas Rolling Plains.   Lots of birds, some good dogs and just a lot of fun.  A taste of drone video included. Moved 30+ coveys each day.


----------



## coveyrise (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice video. Nice looking dogs. That hunting in the plains of Texas and Oklahoma sure is nice and wide open. Was wondering if you flew a drone over a covey of quail if they would hunker down or flush? What has been your experience?


----------



## 28gage (Feb 19, 2017)

First time I've hunted with a drone in use.  Really didn't notice it, it was high enough I don't think the birds were bothered.  But the first time he tried to land it Buck saw it and tried to catch it.  I think there is a pic at the first of the video of Buck and the drone.  His is not a real expensive version and one with a better camera or more zoom would be an upgrade.

Unusual cover at this hunt. This more typical cover at my lease.


----------



## GLS (Feb 21, 2017)

You folks in TX have quail hunting most of us other than the uber-privileged or lucky few in Georgia can only dream about.  Thanks for rubbing it in.   Gil


----------



## Luke0927 (Feb 21, 2017)

How is the access to hunt out there is it mostly membership in a lease or family or private land correct?  Not a lot of public access in TX and OK area?

Never hunted in OK or TX.  I should be back in Kansas this fall if all goes as planned.


----------



## 28gage (Feb 21, 2017)

The Matador WMA in the panhandle had 9000 quail taken on 28000 acres this year and there are several other big WMAs.  But a lot of the good land is leased by deer or quail hunters.  Not impossible but not real easy to get on private land.


----------



## 28gage (Feb 21, 2017)

GLS said:


> You folks in TX have quail hunting most of us other than the uber-privileged or lucky few in Georgia can only dream about.  Thanks for rubbing it in.   Gil



When it's good it's real good but we had a prolonged draught that messed up the hunting for 5 or 6 years.  The last two years have been exceptional.


----------



## 28gage (Feb 21, 2017)

Got to apologize. Didn't know about needing to embed a video rather than a link.  Thanks to the mods for helping me get it done.


----------



## 28gage (Feb 27, 2017)

My friend went back to the same land this past Sat and moved 26 coveys by noon.  Just a fantastic season and hope we get some decent rain to make next season a carbon copy of this one.  Normally send my pups north to get in birds, this year I wish we could have a cool spring so I could keep them here!


----------



## 28gage (Mar 14, 2017)

Got some great news today, the ground we hunted in this video was leased by my friend.  So here's hoping we get some good rain and it holds the same bird numbers next year.


----------



## 28gage (Mar 21, 2017)

Wow 2000+ views.  We see so many canned hunts with throw down birds that its fun to see a good old fashion wild bird hunt.  Hope you all enjoyed it.


----------

